
Show HN: Restricted Section, static site behind Google OAuth2 - flixic
https://github.com/treatwell/restricted-section
======
chii
It'd be great if there's no need to actually have a server to host the
content. E.g., use a service like github.io to store a form of statically
encrypted content that then gets a key from oauth to decrypt.

~~~
flixic
OAuth2 keys are more like session keys than decryption keys, that is, they are
generated by Google during authentication, so it would not be possible to use
them to decrypt previously encrypted static content. I would very much like to
simplify the deployment, if you have any ideas or if I'm missing something,
let me know!

